# lilac anyone?



## cjjuenger (Jul 29, 2009)

I've tried to find lilac eo with absolutely no luck!  Does anyone have a suggestion on _where_ to find it?  Or, what to blend to make an authentic lilac scent?

Thanks!  :?


----------



## heartsong (Jul 29, 2009)

*x*

hi there!

i'm sorry, but i don't believe there is sure a lilac e/o.  you might check with www.libertynatural.com  they carry just about every e/o on the planet.  email them your question and perhaps they can suggest something similar.

if all else fails, www.soapsupplies.net has a very authentic smelling f/o.

wish i could be more help!


----------



## honor435 (Jul 30, 2009)

are you opposed to using a fo? they have lots of lilac fragrances, that are really nice, try peakcandle or brambleberry.


----------



## beautifulbay (Sep 26, 2009)

there is no lilac EO, but Brambleberry's lilac fragrance is very nice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice website beautifulbay .

Kitn


----------



## beautifulbay (Sep 26, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> Nice website beautifulbay .
> 
> Kitn



Thank you so much.  It's new, and I'm still doing tons of work on it....thank you for checking it out.


----------

